# Access .mdw-Datei auslesen



## osswood (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
möchte über vb/vba aus der mdw-Datei die Benutzer in einer Listbox anzeigen, um basierens darauf neue Benutzer anlegen zu können.
Das Anlegen habe ich hinbekommen, aber die Auflistung will mir nicht gelingen. Hab diesbezügl. auch in der ONline-Hilfe nix gefunden.
Weis jemand über welche Methoden des workspace.group oder workspace.user man die Benutzer auslesen kann?
Danke für Hilfe, Gruß


----------



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

Welches VB verwendest du?
Falls VB6; Database und API Befehle.


----------



## osswood (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi Kyoko,
verwende eigentlich VBA aus Access heraus.
Kannst Du mir das etwas näher erläutern?
Momentan lege ich die Benutzer über 'workspace', 'Group' und 'User' an.
Nur auslesen kann ich die Benutzer darüber nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

Unter VBA kann man spezielle variablen vom Datentyp des Dokuments, das das Prog benutzt erzeugen. Ich würdec die File öffnen, ein Array des Variablentypen von Acces definiern und daraufzeigen lassen und so die Felder das Array auslesen(und somit aucg die Felder der Datenbank.


----------



## osswood (17. Oktober 2004)

Hab die Daten jetzt auslesen können


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
Set wrkDefault = DBEngine.Workspaces(0)
With wrkDefault
Set grpLoop = .Groups("NameDerGruppe")
 
If grpLoop.Users.Count <> 0 Then
			For Each usrloop In grpLoop.Users
			 ulstb.AddItem ("	") & usrloop.Name & (" ") & .Groups("NamederGruppe").Name
 
			Next usrloop
		 Else
			ulstb.AddItem "Diese Gruppe enthällt keine Benutzer"
		 End If
End With
 
 
End Sub
```
 
Jetzt würde ich nur gerne noch in die 2. Spalte der Listbox den Gruppennamen schreiben und nicht in der ersten Spalte verknüpfen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die 2. Spalte zuweisen kann?
Thnx


----------

